# Where to have dealer redo my chirp transducer?



## coach76 (May 27, 2011)

I have transducer on starboard side for my old bird in the stern. The chirp is the one in the middle of my hull. It reads great at 4.75 mph and lower, above that its bad. Where would you suggest the dealer to move? Same location but lower so it reads at higher speeds, next to the bird on either side, keep as is, or move the bird and put chirp in its place. Appreciate your replies


----------



## firemanmike2127 (Mar 17, 2013)

You'll need to position the transducer so there is a smooth flow of water over the face (bottom) of the transducer to get a good reading at speed. First, make sure you note where the lifting strakes are. Your hull has nice wide lifting strakes but also a setback that kinda presents some complications. I'd consider the spot behind the strake if it is 'high' enough to acommodate the new transducer bracket. Your present mounting location looks way to high to me relative to the bottom of the boat. What about in a similar location (as the other transducer) on the port/left side of the hull. Have you considered mounting a plastic board on the transom to mount both transducers side by side ? There are a couple of key factors to getting a good reading at speed. As mentioned, a smooth flow of water over the face (or bottom) of the transducer is critical. Strakes can cause excessive turbulence in some cases, but on some hulls they are large enough to provide nice mounting spot that is parallel with the surface & bottom of the lake. I like to start by laying a straight edge along the hull ahead of the transducer to establish a starting point. Sometimes you'll to need to lower the entire transducer in 1/8" increments to see how hull speed affects the readings. On riveted aluminum boats you can sometimes tilt the rear of the transducer downward SLIGHTLY to improve the best reading @ the highest MPH setting that still gives you a good return on your graph.Mike


----------



## bustedrod (May 13, 2015)

the middle one needs to be positioned like the right one , where its at right now is a lot of turbulence firemike is right you need a smoothe flow of water across the face( bott) of ducer without turbulence from hull.


----------



## coach76 (May 27, 2011)

Thanks for great tips and your input. I am going to keep as is and see if I like it for just trolling speeds chirp. I have a feeling that in the next few months I will take off the bird xducer and have the dealer move my Garmin GT22 in that location. I don't have the time since we have many things on are plate at this time, the problem will be taken care of, just at a later date. Again thank you for taking time to help me.


----------

